# Alles zuhause vorbereiten



## Zentrio (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo, ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich wollte einmal fragen wie macht ihr das wenn ihr angeln geht, bereitet ihr zuhause immer alles vor (rute und rolle usw) oder fangt ihr vor ort am see immer erst einmal an zu basteln? denn ich weiß nicht so genau wie ich es machen soll, habe ende letztes jahr erst meine prüfung gemacht. mir ist auch schon die idee gekommen an meine haupt schnur nur nen wirbel dran zu machen, und dann vor ort meine zuhause vorgefärtigten montagen nur noch dran zu pecken. ist das sinnvoll? oder wäre das zuviel des guten? oder würde das sogar die fische abschrecken? ich dachte halt so könnte man sehr schnell z.b. von pose auf grund wechseln. denn das ombauen dauert ja immer ein bissel... naja vieleicht könnt ihr mir hier ja weiter helfen. MFG Zentrio


----------



## antonio (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*

das kannst du halten wie ein dachdecker.
kommt eben auch auf die örtlichen begebenheiten an(transport wie möglich).

antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*

Also Ich mach das meistens zu Hause, aber auch nur wenn Ich an ein Gewässer fahre welches Ich auch gut kenne. Bei mir fremden Gewässern bastel Ich es meist vor Ort. In der Regel befinden sich drei fertige Rute in meiner Tasche, Ne Grundmontage, eine Posenmontierte und eine zum Spinnen ...


----------



## Zentrio (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*

und was sagst du zu dem wirbel an der hauptschnur? ist bestimmt nicht so ne gute idee oder?


----------



## Herby777 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*

na die 10 Sekunden einen Wirbel an die Hauptschnur zu montieren machen doch auch nichts mehr ;-)


----------



## Zentrio (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*

ne ich meine das so, man macht an die hauptschnur nur einen wirbel, kann man ja auch vor ort tun, und daran machst man dann die zuhause vorgefärtigte montage...weißt du wie ich das meine?  EDIT:  Wenn nicht mahl ich mal nen PAINT bild ;-)


----------



## fisherb00n (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*

Das würde ich nicht machen...wenn der Karabiner kaputt geht hat der Fisch ein Problem und du kein Montage mehr...

Ich montiere immer vor Ort...habe ich mir so angewöhnt...die 5 Minuten für die Rute machen den Kohl auch nimmer fett...


----------



## jirgel (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*

Kommt auf die Methode an mit der ich das angeln aus zu üben vorhabe, und auf das Gewässer.


----------



## Zentrio (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*

mit dem fisch sollte eigentlich nix passieren, der karabiener kann ja ruhig nen fester serin...10kg dachte ich mir, und wenn dann etwas reist wirds wohl das vorfach sein oder nicht?


----------



## nibbler001 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*

Montiere eig immer alles am WAsser. DAs mitm Wirble würde ich lassen, wenn du den durch Ringe Quetsch is das net unbedingt gut. Ich hab eig ne Schlaufe an der AHuptschnur. Darein kann ich n Wirbel einhängen (ntweder Doppelwirbel oder Chirogenschlaufe). Bei der Mono ist der Knoten n Fünffacher Schlaufenknoten die GEflochtene ist gespleist.


Aber wie auch immer, kanst du hlten wie du willst. Wenn du dasGEwässer kennst und du die Sachen gut mitbekomsmt (und nicht wie ich mit Fahrrad/Motorrad unterwegs bist) würde ich allerdings de Ruten scon zuhause zusammenbauen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*



nibbler001 schrieb:


> Aber wie auch immer, kanst du hlten wie du willst. Wenn du dasGEwässer kennst und du die Sachen gut mitbekomsmt (und nicht wie ich mit Fahrrad/Motorrad unterwegs bist)


 

Ähmm, keine Ahnung wat Ihr da für Montagen bastelt, aber wenn Ich meine Ruten zu Hause mit Pose/Grund wie auch immer vormontiere....Nun ja dann sind die doch nich gleich um 8m länger und 4m breiter ...#c#c
Ick bastel meine Steckruten fertig , zieh die wieder auseinander, pack die zusammen und ab in die Rutentasche...Welches Transportproblem soll denn da vorkommen, was nich sonst auch schon da wäre #c


----------



## Terraxx (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*

Hm noch letztes jahr im Herbst hatte ich noch 2 Ruten, die eine eigentlich ne Spinnrute und die andere eine Feeder, habe mich damals gar nicht an die gewagt, also hatte ich nur eine Rute, hatte also das Problem, dass ich immer wechseln musste, wenn ich z.B. an der Oberfläche einen Karpfen gesehen habe, dann musste ich die Posenmonatge abschneiden und naja, wenn der dann weg war, der Karpfen wieder alles neu machen.
Jetzt habe ich extra 2 weitere Ruten gekauft, eine Posenrute und eine Raubfischrute, die Feederrute nehme ich auch ab jetzt.
Also fertige ich zu Hause alles vor, bei der Posenrute mache ich anstatt der Pose einen Wirbel ran, an den wird am Wasser die Pose rangemacht. An der Raubfischrute wird das Blei weggelassen, das komtm am Wasser ran und bei der Feederrute das selbe mit dem Futterkorb an die kleine Rute mach ich nur noch ein Wirbel ran, fürs Spinnfischen.
Alles kommt in die Rutentasche und FERTIG 
So liegt das dann in meinem Bettkasten


----------



## magic feeder (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*

also ich baue immer alles am wasser zusammen....ist irgendwie zum ritual geworden.....
und von dem wirbel auf der hauptschnur würde ich dir abraten weil es einfach ein zusätzlicher schwachpunkt ist wenn du da erst deine hauptmontage einhängen möchtest


----------



## Michel81 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*

ich fand das am anfang auch extrem nevrig. inzwischen habe ich mich ans basteln am wasser gewöhnt. es sei denn, du gehst bei minusgraden aus dem haus.

wirbel an der hauptschnur ist so ne sache. zum grundangeln must du ein laufblei davorbauen, zum posenfischen die pose. also knotest du so oder so.

vorbauen lohnt sich also, wenn du genau weißt wo es hingeht und wie du angeln willst. 

oder du machst das, was heutzutage sowieso mode ist: du legst dir 15 ruten zu und baust an jede eine montage. ist bequem und du hast immer die richtige kombo am start. ist natürlich etwas teurer.


----------



## Tom78 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*

Also ich hebe fast immer eine Teleskoprute in der Tasche die ich zuhause vorbereite, meine Steckruten bastel ich selten zuhause zusammen.
In aller Regel bin ich vor dem Angeln so ne Stunde mit dem Zubehör beschäftigt. Das gehört bei mir irgenwie mit dazu!
Drei Ruten nehme ich meistens auch mit und baue diese dann passend zu den gegebenheiten am Wasser zusammen.


----------



## Jens0883 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*

Ich baue auch meistens alles am Wasser zusammen. Insgesamt bin ich dann vielleicht bei 10 min. fertig  und los geht´s. Ausserdem vertraue ich einem "frischen" Knoten mehr zu, als einem Knoten der schon mehrere Tage/Wochen alt ist.
Und gerade Feederruten würde ich niemals montiert transportieren. Es gibt nichts was schneller bricht als die Spitzen von solchen Ruten.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*

Bei Teleskopruten belasse ich meistens die Montage vom letzten Angeltag, die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht dass (beispielsweise) das gewählte Posengewicht auch am nächsten Angeltag passt. Falls nicht, kann ich immer noch abschneiden.

Steckruten lasse ich selten montiert, wegen dem Tüddel.


Das mit dem Wirbel verstehe ich nicht ganz, dann sind doch nur Festbleimontagen, bzw. feststehende Posenmontagen möglich (Pose oder Blei einhängen), wobei du die Angeltiefe bei der Posenmontage nur übers Vorfach bestimmen und die Bebleiung nur auf das Vorfach packen kannst.
Ziemlich unflexibel und unsensibel das ganze.


----------



## BallerNacken (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*

Ich bau alle meine Montagen grundsätzlich am Wasser zusammen. So kann ich mich viel besser den Gegebheiten anpassen und lange dauern tut das nu auch nicht. 20 min bis zu ner halben Stunde, dann is alles vorbereitet!

Und das mit dem Wirbel zum einhängen der vorbereiteten Montagen. Bis auf die Gefahr einer weiteren Schwachstelle, hast du auch noch das Problem, das du bei einer Posenmontage dann keine Möglichkeit hast die Tiefe über den Wirbel hinaus einzustellen. Hächstens Rutenlänge, da man den Wirbel besser nicht durch die Rutenringe ziehen kann.


----------



## BallerNacken (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wirbel verstehe ich nicht ganz, dann sind doch nur Festbleimontagen, bzw. feststehende Posenmontagen möglich (Pose oder Blei einhängen), wobei du die Angeltiefe bei der Posenmontage nur übers Vorfach bestimmen und die Bebleiung nur auf das Vorfach packen kannst.
> Ziemlich unflexibel und unsensibel das ganze.



ne ich glaube das meint der TE anders. 

Ich habe es so verstanden: Der Wirbel wird an die hauptschnur geknotet. Daran kann man dann vorbereitet Montagen bauen. Dabei sitzt die Pose oder das Grundblei allerdings auf einem weiteren Stück Hauptschnur. So wird dann halt das Stück Hauptschnur, in den Wirbel an der Hauptschnur gehängt. So hat man ein wenig Spielraum. Aber wirklich effektiv ist das nicht. Mal davon abgesehen, dass der Wirbel dann oberhalb der Pose ein weiteres Gewicht ist und so die Pose aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen könnte.


----------



## fisherb00n (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*

Das einzige was ich fertig ans Wasser mitnehme ist die Schlaufe zum Feedern...da kann ich dann alles "mal eben" mit Wirbeln einhängen...
Zum Aufbauen des Angelplatzes brauche ich höchstens 20 Minuten...wenn ich mit Zielscheibe feeder ne halbe Stunde...


----------



## Zentrio (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*

BallerNacken genau so meinte ich das. und an alle erstmal vielen dank für die kleinen tipps. das mit dem wirbel war wirklich eine komische idee von mir, aber wie gesagt ich bin noch recht neu am wasser:-D ich denke die beste idee is es sich eine 3.route zu zulegen, da ich dann schneller auf die gegebenheiten während es angelns reagieren kann. ich bin halt jedes mal ziemlich unsicher ob ich etwas richtig oder falsch mache, und weiß auch noch nicht wie ich mich am besten aufs gewesser einlassen kann. heute z.b. war ich am forellenteich und habe halt auf pose geangelt, und nix gefangen. naja und was ich falsch gemacht habe weiß ich dann halt leider nicht. alle anderen haben ab und an mal nen biss gehabt. und auch gelandet. aber bei mir nix. dabei habe ich genau wie die meisten anderen mit teig und bienenmaden geangelt. naja muss halt noch ins ganze thema erst noch richtig rein kommen. vielen dank an alle erstmal, und vieleicht hat noch jemand für mich so allgemeine tipps...:-D MFG Zentrio


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*

Nun ja, einfach Pose ins Wasser nebst Köder ist ja nicht alles...Die Tiefe in der die Fische stehen musste auch beim Posenangeln nen bisschen in Erfahrung bringen.

Dann wäre bei den Temp´s die gerade sind ne Grundmontage mit evtl. Rogen nich grad die schlechteste Variante gewesen...


----------



## pike1984 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*

Ich hab eine 2,05 lange Rutentasche für 5 fertig montierte Ruten (plus Stippe zum Köfiangeln). Je nachdem, was ich an dem Tag grad vorhabe packe ich dann die gewünschten 5 Ruten fertig montiert rein, ab ins Auto damit und los kanns gehn. Die Aufbewahrung zu Hause ist zwar noch etwas unordentlich aber das nehm ich jetz dann die nächsten Wochen mal in Angriff.:m


----------



## Schleie07 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*

versuch es mal mit einem tiroler Hölzl ...und dann ein kleines bleischroth ca. 5 cm vorn haken setzen


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*



Schleie07 schrieb:


> versuch es mal mit einem tiroler Hölzl ...und dann ein kleines bleischroth ca. 5 cm vorn haken setzen


 


Da er ja Anfänger ist, wäre es ja von Vorteil das Du Ihm sagtst oder Linkst wat nen TH ist  ... KLICK MICH 


Nich böse gemeint, aber wenn wa Ihm schon helfen dann richtig #6


----------



## Blauzahn (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alles zuhause vorbereiten*

Ich bastel zu Hause meine Montagen zusammen, wenn es denn was zu basteln gibt. Das ist schon zu einem Ritual geworden, den bevorstehenden Angeltag bzw. den Ausflug entsprechend vorzubereiten.
Das gehört einfach dazu... auch wenn ich nur mit der Fliegenrute losziehe, werden zur Sicherheit noch ein paar Spitzen gefertigt und die Fliegen nochmal kontrolliert.
Aber bei all den Vorbereitungen passiert es auch schon mal das man z.B. den Kescher vergisst, die Dose mit den Würmern noch im Keller steht, oder das Grundblei irgendwo in heimischen Gefilden umherfliegt...  
Teste es aus, was für Dich das Beste ist. Es gibt hierbei keine Regeln, außer die, die Du selbst machst.

René


----------

